# Plexiglass formating tips



## kosPap (Oct 27, 2009)

hi all! it seems like the right subforum to me...

I need soem tips on forming a strip of plexiglass (2 inches wide) like this







.....I belive I can do it with a 2000W het gun I have buy bending that much? will it take it? and will there be cracks/tension marks on the 2 steep folds?


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 27, 2009)

You will not get sharp edges like that of course, they will be rounded. I have seen people bend clear acrylic with no stress marks and then have seen some with a lot of stress marks. 

It is also going to be difficult to get smooth even bends with a heat gun because the acrylic will cool quickly. You will have much better success with a heat strip.


----------



## 65535 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd do it in 3 pieces a flat bottom with properly mitered ends, two curved pieces glued with acrylic adhesive. If you are inexperience there is not way it will come out anywhere near perfect. Likely you'll over heat spots and under heat others.


----------



## skottc (Oct 28, 2009)

I've done a great deal of plexiglass forming. You would do better heating it an oven (280 degrees) than using a heat gun. Check out this YouTube video of forming:

Forming Plexiglass


----------



## kosPap (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks...downloading it as we speak....


----------



## Sheikh Jabril (Nov 17, 2009)

I've used a "fryolator" with hot corn oil to soften strips we needed to wrap around a cylinder.
Found we could control the heat so as not to get those moisture bubbles.


----------



## JohnR66 (Nov 18, 2009)

Professional fabricators would normally build a mold and lay the strips over and put into an industrial oven. The acrylic would "slump" over the mold. There is a felt or fabric on the mold so the acrylic is not marked. Acrylic should cool slowly to prevent problems with stress crazing.

BTW, I toss lots of leftover strips of acrylic into the trash. If anyone needs some, PM me. You can have it for free, but you have to pay for shipping.


----------

